# Bobas Bounty (Alien Visions) Group buy



## ShaneW (19/2/18)

Hey guys

So I have had quite a few requests to arrange some Bobas Bounty for old time sake. I have contacted Alien Visions and they are not offering Wholesale on this yet and cant give me a date.
For those itching to get their hands on some in the meantime, I'm arranging a group buy.

The estimated landed cost will be R1000 per 100ml (excluding local shipping), yes I know its rather crazy but those that have tried this will understand. Back in the day(2-3yrs ago), we were selling a 100ml for R800.
To save costs for those wanting smaller amounts I'm willing to decant some 100mls down to 30mls (R300) and 60mls (R600) at the R10 per ml price. Just as long as you understand you will not be getting it in an official AV bottle, unless you order 100ml.
I'll definitely be getting some Bobas and Gorilla juice in 3mg for myself and I'm happy to add whatever else you would like from them in this order, provided we can make it viable.

Please shoot me your requests so we can see if we can make it happen.
THIS IS A GROUP BUY AND JUICY JOES ARE NOT ADDING A SINGLE CENT OF PROFIT, ALL PRICING WILL BE COMPLETELY TRANSPARENT !

Order so far:

@HPBotha - Bobas 100ml 18mg
@Vape_r - Bobas 100ml 6mg
@method1 Bobas 100ml 3mg
@BumbleBee Bobas 100ml 3mg
@87hunter Bobas 30ml 3mg (will take from my 200ml)
Myself Bobas 200ml 3mg
@Ashley Bobas 3mg 100ml
@Oupa Bobas 100ml 3mg
Bhavesh Bobas 100ml 0mg
@Yusuf Cape Vaper Bobas 3mg 60ml
Dan Bobas 3mg 100ml
@Max Bobas 0mg 30ml
@BioHAZarD Bobas 6mg 100ml
@phanatik Bobas 3mg 100ml

14 x 100ml so far

Reactions: Winner 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Riaz (19/2/18)

Thanks @ShaneW 

For those that don't know, can you please elaborate on the flavor profiles


----------



## HPBotha (19/2/18)

@ShaneW what do you expect the order window to be? I am game for 1 x 100ml Boba's at 9/18mg. 3mg is just too low!

Any idea on Witcher's Brew Black Bird????


----------



## ShaneW (19/2/18)

Riaz said:


> Thanks @ShaneW
> 
> For those that don't know, can you please elaborate on the flavor profiles



HAHAHAHA I wish it was that simple. The flavour description is different for everyone. The most common description is a honey/date/raisin tobacco but it is so much more than that and COMPLETELY unique to anything you have every tasted. @Silver describes it as *Granola bars and tennis biscuits with mild tobacco in the background*.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/alien-visions-e-juice-juice-reviews.t5404/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (19/2/18)

Riaz said:


> Thanks @ShaneW
> 
> For those that don't know, can you please elaborate on the flavor profiles



To me, back then it tasted like tennis biscuits with a hint of tobacco. Kind of hard to explain the taste. But its really really good


----------



## shabbar (19/2/18)

ShaneW said:


> HAHAHAHA I wish it was that simple. The flavour description is different for everyone. The most common description is a honey/date/raisin tobacco but it is so much more than that and COMPLETELY unique to anything you have every tasted. @Silver describes it as *Granola bars and tennis biscuits with mild tobacco in the background*.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/alien-visions-e-juice-juice-reviews.t5404/



Lol you beat me to it

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ShaneW (19/2/18)

HPBotha said:


> @ShaneW what do you expect the order window to be? I am game for 1 x 100ml Boba's at 9/18mg. 3mg is just too low!
> 
> Any idea on Witcher's Brew Black Bird????



I'll close the group buy on Friday afternoon and get it shipped early next week so we looking at around 2-3 weeks. Witchers Blackbird I'm really not sure about. I still have about 30mls of my own stash so if you come visit ....


----------



## ShaneW (19/2/18)

Oh and Gorilla Juice is Bobas with a hint of banana


----------



## HPBotha (19/2/18)

shabbar said:


> To me, back then it tasted like tennis biscuits with a hint of tobacco. Kind of hard to explain the taste. But its really really good


I had earl grey, tobacco, hints of lavender, oats back note..... it is one of the most amazing flavours. as a high VG juice it is super liquidy. and the warmer the atomizer gets the more flavours develop. personally it is an AWESOME MTL juice. 

@ShaneW do i IFT you now? ... and we make a Black boba's when i come to collect!!!!!


----------



## ShaneW (19/2/18)

HPBotha said:


> I had earl grey, tobacco, hints of lavender, oats back note..... it is one of the most amazing flavours. as a high VG juice it is super liquidy. and the warmer the atomizer gets the more flavours develop. personally it is an AWESOME MTL juice.
> 
> @ShaneW do i IFT you now? ... and we make a Black boba's when i come to collect!!!!!



LOL, I'll carry the upfront costs, can arrange payment on local shipping/collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (19/2/18)

ShaneW said:


> LOL, I'll carry the upfront costs, can arrange payment on local shipping/collection


 I READ ALL COSTS

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (19/2/18)

This is too tempting, I'm just putting my toe in the water for now....


----------



## HPBotha (19/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> This is too tempting, I'm just putting my toe in the water for now....


jump in mnr. 100ml and sell off the rest. it is an investment! ;-D

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r (19/2/18)

100ml 9mg for me please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (19/2/18)

I'm in for 100ml 3mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (19/2/18)

Vape_r said:


> 100ml 9mg for me please





method1 said:


> I'm in for 100ml 3mg.



I'm assuming you both are wanting Bobas ?


----------



## ShaneW (19/2/18)

PS - I have it on good authority from a friend who recently got a batch of Bobas from them that it tastes just like the original Bobas

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/2/18)

ShaneW said:


> PS - I have it on good authority from a friend who recently got a batch of Bobas from them that it tastes just like the original Bobas


Damnit, I was hoping that wouldn't be the case, now I'll have to take one 

1x 100ml 3mg Boba's Bounty for me please Shane

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (19/2/18)

ShaneW said:


> I'm assuming you both are wanting Bobas ?



Yes sir! Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (19/2/18)

Anybody else want to join me on 30ml?


----------



## Vape_r (19/2/18)

Yes sirrrr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (20/2/18)

87hunter said:


> Anybody else want to join me on 30ml?



I’ll gladly decant you 30ml from one of my 100mls if you are happy with that.


----------



## Vape_r (20/2/18)

Howzit bud, can you change mine to 6mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (20/2/18)

ShaneW said:


> I’ll gladly decant you 30ml from one of my 100mls if you are happy with that.


Thanks @ShaneW, I'm keen to see what you "old timers" experiences .
I'm definitely in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (20/2/18)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (20/2/18)

And NO! I am not willing to part with any of it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (20/2/18)

Rooigevaar said:


> And NO! I am not willing to part with any of it!


Not even that horrid 6mg?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/2/18)

Rooigevaar said:


>


Oh come on, that's not fair

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Max (20/2/18)

Does the Boba’s come in 0mg Nic ??? @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (21/2/18)

Sheesh , tempting


----------



## shabbar (21/2/18)

How much is international shipping on this ? I see its $45 / 100ml which is around R550


----------



## ShaneW (21/2/18)

Max said:


> Does the Boba’s come in 0mg Nic ??? @ShaneW


Yes it does


----------



## BumbleBee (21/2/18)

shabbar said:


> How much is international shipping on this ? I see its $45 / 100ml which is around R550


That will depend on how many bottles get ordered, and then when it lands there will be Vat, duties and a clearance fee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/2/18)

Max said:


> Does the Boba’s come in 0mg Nic ??? @ShaneW


Get some @Max, seriously


----------



## ShaneW (21/2/18)

shabbar said:


> How much is international shipping on this ? I see its $45 / 100ml which is around R550



The shipping is rather pricey and they only have 1 shipping option. I did a mock checkout and the costs were as follows:

5 x 100ml @ $45ea = $225 (R2700)
shipping = $118 (R1416)
VAT = approx R378
Total = R 4494 = R898 per 100ml
I also spoke to @Rooigevaar who confirmed the costing on his recent purchase to be around R1000 per 100ml.

As I said, all costs will be transparent and the members of the group buy will be billed on exact costing.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (21/2/18)

ShaneW said:


> The shipping is rather pricey and they only have 1 shipping option. I did a mock checkout and the costs were as follows:
> 
> 5 x 100ml @ $45ea = $225 (R2700)
> shipping = $118 (R1416)
> ...




I got 5 bottles, shipping was $120 and customs hit me with just over a R1000 aswell. So it worked out to about R1000 a bottle plus minus, I can confirm this. 

BUT bear in mind that the more ppl in the group buy the more the shipping will go down as everyone will split the shipping charges.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (21/2/18)

HPBotha said:


> @ShaneW what do you expect the order window to be? I am game for 1 x 100ml Boba's at 9/18mg. 3mg is just too low!
> 
> Any idea on Witcher's Brew Black Bird????


Please confirm what Nic you would like, options are - 0,3,6,12,18,24mg


----------



## ShaneW (21/2/18)

Pls check current order details in the OP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (21/2/18)

Hi @ShaneW and @BumbleBee - I would really appreciate trying to secure 30ml - 0mg - reading all about this eLiquid is Awesome and has got me very interested and the last thing I want to do is overspend on a eJoose that my possibly not agree with me. I have and RDA and Mod on standby for this - being 100% VG - I think a RDA will be best suited. 

Looking forward to your comments. 

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/2/18)

Max said:


> Hi @ShaneW and @BumbleBee - I would really appreciate trying to secure 30ml - 0mg - reading all about this eLiquid is Awesome and has got me very interested and the last thing I want to do is overspend on a eJoose that my possibly not agree with me. I have and RDA and Mod on standby for this - being 100% VG - I think a RDA will be best suited.
> 
> Looking forward to your comments.
> 
> Best Regards


I used to run Bobas in a Kayfun and Nautilus tank, wicked just fine in those

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (21/2/18)

ShaneW said:


> Please confirm what Nic you would like, options are - 0,3,6,12,18,24mg


18mg nic please


O!!!! and a flippen syringe !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (21/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I used to run Bobas in a Kayfun and Nautilus tank, wicked just fine in those


Duuuuuuuuuude!!!! that was life!!! i have a special tank lined up for the boo baas bobas...already planned the vape selfie and all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (21/2/18)

HPBotha said:


> Duuuuuuuuuude!!!! that was life!!! i have a special tank lined up for the boo baas bobas...already planned the vape selfie and all!


Haha, sounds like you're quite excited about this. I'm looking forward to getting my hands on this stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/2/18)

Arrrghhhh screw it
Add me as well please  
100ml 6mg
Local pick up 
Should be awesome in my kayfun

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (22/2/18)

@Silver 24mg nicotine available.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Arrrghhhh screw it
> Add me as well please
> 100ml 6mg
> Local pick up
> Should be awesome in my kayfun


@ShaneW


----------



## Paulie (22/2/18)

I still have 100mil of 2 years old lol This epic juice! First ever complex juice i fell in love with!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## phanatik (23/2/18)

HPBotha said:


> 18mg nic please
> 
> 
> O!!!! and a flippen syringe !!!!


Woah... You're planning to vape it in an EVOD, Pappa?


----------



## phanatik (23/2/18)

@ShaneW You know I need to get in on this, right? 

100ml 3mg please good sir!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (23/2/18)

Max said:


> Hi @ShaneW and @BumbleBee - I would really appreciate trying to secure 30ml - 0mg - reading all about this eLiquid is Awesome and has got me very interested and the last thing I want to do is overspend on a eJoose that my possibly not agree with me. I have and RDA and Mod on standby for this - being 100% VG - I think a RDA will be best suited.
> 
> Looking forward to your comments.
> 
> Best Regards





phanatik said:


> @ShaneW You know I need to get in on this, right?
> 
> 100ml 3mg please good sir!



Cool - added

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (23/2/18)

@ShaneW can you please add a 30ml 18mg on as well?!


----------



## Vape_r (24/2/18)

When will the Order be placed @ShaneW


----------



## ShaneW (26/2/18)

Vape_r said:


> When will the Order be placed @ShaneW



Today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (26/2/18)

OK order placed 
Total was 13 x 100mls & 2 x 30mls. So far we sitting on R7.82 p/ml - now lets see what Cu$toms have to add.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## HPBotha (7/3/18)

Any feedback yet on an ETA?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ShaneW (7/3/18)

HPBotha said:


> Any feedback yet on an ETA?
> View attachment 125055



Their shipping method seems to be painfully slow 


Thats from their 3rd party shipping company (International checkout)

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/3/18)

ShaneW said:


> Their shipping method seems to be painfully slow
> View attachment 125082
> 
> Thats from their 3rd party shipping company (International checkout)


So 3 weeks


----------



## ShaneW (7/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> So 3 weeks



Once it ships from their warehouse it should be around 1 week

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## HPBotha (7/3/18)

thanks @ShaneW


----------



## ShaneW (8/3/18)

Ok finally a decent update... provided there are not cu$toms issues we shall have the Bobas on Tuesday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## HPBotha (8/3/18)

ShaneW said:


> Ok finally a decent update... provided there are not cu$toms issues we shall have the Bobas on Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 125139

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## HPBotha (12/3/18)

​
ANY Boba's Bounty users will know this setup!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShaneW (12/3/18)

Right so the package is in CT and awaiting customs clearance... should be here tomorrow

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r (12/3/18)

ShaneW said:


> Right so the package is in CT and awaiting customs clearance... should be here tomorrow


That is great!


----------



## HPBotha (12/3/18)

We have to have a boba's party tomorrow night...look i am already Fett only need my Boba.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShaneW (13/3/18)

Morning guys... so there will be a delay with the delivery, cu$toms have decided they need to do an inspection. Estimate is that it will take 2-3 days, if they are happy. If they are not happy with the contents then well... it could take a while

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/3/18)

ShaneW said:


> Morning guys... so there will be a delay with the delivery, cu$toms have decided they need to do an inspection. Estimate is that it will take 2-3 days, if they are happy. If they are not happy with the contents then well... it could take a while


they wanna sample it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShaneW (13/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> they wanna sample it



LOL - good luck to them if they grab the 18mg bottle!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (13/3/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShaneW (14/3/18)

Whoop Whoop  the inspection clearly went well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (14/3/18)

ShaneW said:


> Whoop Whoop  the inspection clearly went well
> 
> View attachment 125848


I can picture it...

*Inspection officer loads up his tank, takes a long pull, upon the exhale... "Niaaaace! Your purchase has met my approval boys!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## HPBotha (14/3/18)

ShaneW said:


> Whoop Whoop  the inspection clearly went well
> 
> View attachment 125848








sooooo Pappa will be sampling his Bobas tonight!!! The Force is strong today!​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShaneW (14/3/18)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ShaneW (14/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/3/18)

ShaneW said:


> View attachment 125870

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/3/18)

Goods + Shipping = R 10 635.25
VAT + Duties = R 2 959.20
Total = R 13 594.45 for 1360ml = R9.99 per ml. 

so...

100ml = R999
60ml = R599
30ml = R299
Excl local shipping if necessary. I will pop each of you a PM to sort it out

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha (14/3/18)

STERRETJIE VIR JOU @ShaneW​

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/3/18)

ShaneW said:


> Goods + Shipping = R 10 635.25
> VAT + Duties = R 2 959.20
> Total = R 13 594.45 for 1360ml = R9.99 per ml.
> 
> ...


Hey @ShaneW I will pick up this afternoon
Many thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (14/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hey @ShaneW I will pick up this afternoon
> Many thanks


Same here!


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/3/18)

HPBotha said:


> Same here!


@ShaneW do something constructive and coil that kayfun for @HPBotha for this afternoon  then we can test it with the bobas

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> @ShaneW do something constructive and coil that kayfun for @HPBotha for this afternoon  then we can test it with the bobas



LOL - I will try get around to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (14/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> @ShaneW do something constructive and coil that kayfun for @HPBotha for this afternoon  then we can test it with the bobas


leaving Milnerton at 17:00 and zooming to Shane's ... my Corolla does the Kessel Run in less than twelve and a half parsecs, no one beats the Millennium Facon.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/3/18)

HPBotha said:


> leaving Milnerton at 17:00 and zooming to Shane's ... my Corolla does the Kessel Run in less than twelve and a half parsecs, no one beats the Millennium Facon.


If it's anything like a twisp atty you will be leaking all the way

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (14/3/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> If it's anything like a twisp atty you will be leaking all the way


yoh, touching me deep in the feels now mnr! lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/3/18)

HPBotha said:


> yoh, touching me deep in the feels now mnr! lol


Haha
If you get lost we can at least follow the ejuice trail  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## HPBotha (14/3/18)

My instagram of 4 November 2014....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ShaneW (14/3/18)

So I messed up a little and ordered 1 x 3mg 100ml too many so if anyone is wanting any, let me know. I didn't realise Dan (who came into the store) and @phanatik were the same guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (14/3/18)

ShaneW said:


> So I messed up a little and ordered 1 x 3mg 100ml too many so if anyone is wanting any, let me know. I didn't realise Dan (who came into the store) and @phanatik were the same guy


@Philip Dunkley


----------



## Philip Dunkley (14/3/18)

ShaneW said:


> So I messed up a little and ordered 1 x 3mg 100ml too many so if anyone is wanting any, let me know. I didn't realise Dan (who came into the store) and @phanatik were the same guy


Dibs, Ill Take It @ShaneW


----------



## ShaneW (14/3/18)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Dibs, Ill Take It @ShaneW


 Done


----------



## Vape_r (14/3/18)

And? How are you guys finding it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW (14/3/18)

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 125929
> 
> And? How are you guys finding it



Loving it !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/3/18)

Vape_r said:


> View attachment 125929
> 
> And? How are you guys finding it



How are you finding it? I hope thats not all you have left of the 100ml


----------



## HPBotha (14/3/18)

Nearly dropped a lung on the kayfun. But damn it is good!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Vape_r (14/3/18)

ShaneW said:


> How are you finding it? I hope thats not all you have left of the 100ml


Loving it so much, the 6mg is perfect. The raisin coming through a little more than I remember but still having that amazing chameleon effect

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

